# Another nice Aikido video clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is another nice aikido video clip!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/132891/aikido/


----------



## Korppi76 (Dec 14, 2006)

Those persons in video trains at Helsinki's university Aikido club.


----------

